# Wo ist eure Beckhoff/Wago drin?



## NiLoCaRe (23 August 2010)

Hallo erstmal..

das ist mein erster Beitrag hier in eurem Forum.
Ich baue grad ein/mein Eigenheim.
Da kommt eine Beckhoffsteuerung rein. Ist auch schon alles kauft und die Elektriker ziehen grad die leitungen.
Ich klemm mir dann alles an und schreib das Programm.

Meine Frage:
Wie und wo habt ihr eure Stuerung eingebaut?
In meinem "Hauspaket" ist ein Moeller-Zählerplatz inklusive. Mit den Maßen 135cm*55cm. So war die Aussage eines Elektrikers auf der Baustelle.
Da da schon ein 2. Zähler und eine Uhr für die Wärmepumpe rein muss, wird´s da eng...
Der Elektrikerchef meinte da geht nix mehr mit Hutschiene.
Ich brauche aber ca. 60cm am Stück für die Beckhoff.

Er will mir jetzt einen Hagerschrank anbieten wahrscheinlich 80cm breit und wahrscheinlich sau teuer.

Meine Idee wäre einfach daneben noch einen Klemmkasten zu setzten 80cm mal 30cm, oder so.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Irgendjemand muss das ja auch noch abnehmen..


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2010)

Ich würde garnichts an Hausautomation in den EVU-Zählerkasten bauen.
Der ist sowieso ein Witz, den du da hast, sorry!!!

Fragen:

1. Wieviele Kabel gehen von oben hinein = Anzahl PG-Verschr.
2. -------------------------unten -----= ------------------
3. Gerätetiefe - schon mal gemessen???
4. ROUTERs /SWITCHES und sowas selbst Antennenverteiler, alles rein in den Schrank!

5. die hast die vielen Klemmen vergessen. Man kann leider nicht alles direkt auf die WAGO/BECKHOFF-Dinger ziehen
6. NYM-Kabel auf DREISTOCK-INSTA-Klemmen legen alles andere ist Murks


daher

Hager UNIVERS-Standschrank 1800mm * 1050 mm * 280 mm 
Man glaubt es kaum - der wird voll!!!

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (24 August 2010)

Achte bei dem Schrank drauf das du die Hutschienen absenken kannst, sonst passt die Beckhoff nicht rein (die Verdrahtungsebene ist OBEN).

Ich habe meine Wago in einem Schaltschrank 500x500, welcher schon längst viel zu klein geworden ist. Gut das das nur spielerei ist, irgendwann kommt ein 1800x500 her, oder gar noch größer. 

Da kommt wirklich einiges zusammen, wie meine Vorredner schon sagen.
Und nach ein paar Wochen fallen dir noch so viele Dinge ein die du mit der SPS machen kannst, und schupps hängt das doppelte drin!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> 6. NYM-Kabel auf DREISTOCK-INSTA-Klemmen legen alles andere ist Murks


 
Hallo Frank

Welche verwendest du?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> 
> Welche verwendest du?
> 
> ...


 
Ich nehme WAGO

(http://www.wago.com/infomaterial/pdf/51175024.pdf)

SEITE 28

3* 1, 5 ===> WAGO TOBJOB S Installationsklemmen (NT/L/PE: *2003-7641*)

5* 1, 5 ===> WAGO TOBJOB S Installationsklemmen (NT/L/PE: *2003-7641*) + WAGO TOBJOB SInstallationsklemmen (L/L *2003-7642*) als Paket nebeneinander




oder


Phoenix Contact geht auch


3* 1, 5 ===> Phoenix Contact Installationsklemmen DTI 2,5-PE/L/NT (aktikel-Nr.: 0477023)


5* 1, 5 ===> Phoenix Contact Installationsklemmen DTI 2,5-PE/L/NT + Phoenix Contact Installationsklemmen DTI 2,5-PE/L/L als Paket (0477023 +0477024) nebeneinander

7 * 1,5 ===> (0477023 + 2 * 0477024) 

usw.


Ich würde nichts anderes machen. Vor allem liegen ALLE Adern (auch die oft sonst irgendwo aufgelegten BLAUEN Adern) direkt an- und nebeneinander. 

Frank


----------



## NiLoCaRe (24 August 2010)

Danke erstmal für eure Tipps.
1800cmx500cm ist für meinen Zweck etwas überdimensioniert.
Außerdem ist mehr Breite wie Höhe doch sinnvoller, weil ich bei der Beckhoff doch 64Klemmen anreihen kann. Ein Sprung auf die nächste Hutschine bedeutet ja zusätzliche Hardware. Deshalb werd ich eher was 80cm breites verbauen.
Wieviel Platz man benötigt weiß man doch ungefähr schon bei der Planung, oder? Die Anzahl von Sensoren, Aktoren, inkl. Leitungen steht doch da schon fest, oder hackt ihr alle paar Wochen eure Wände wieder auf?

Mir ging es auch um die generelle Frage, ob ich aus dem EVU Schrank einfach mit den Lastspannungen in einen anderen Schrank gehen kann wo dann die Beckhoff ist, und von da dann zu den Sensoren, Aktoren.

Ich bin halt eher der Software Mensch, zumindest was das Thema Veerteilung im Einfamilienhaus betrifft.
Obwohl ich bei einem EVU gelernt hab. Aber das ist schon lange her..

Grüße



Matze001 schrieb:


> Achte bei dem Schrank drauf das du die Hutschienen absenken kannst, sonst passt die Beckhoff nicht rein (die Verdrahtungsebene ist OBEN).


Wie meinst das mit der Verdrahtungsebene? Ich klemm doch von unten an.


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2010)

Absenken nach HINTEN in die Tiefe des Raumes!!! .. nicht nach unten 

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (24 August 2010)

NiLoCaRe schrieb:


> Wie meinst das mit der Verdrahtungsebene? Ich klemm doch von unten an.




Das will ich sehen. Bei der Beckhoff sitzen die Klemmen auf der der Hutschiene abgewandten Seite (klingt das blöd).

MfG

Marcel


----------



## NiLoCaRe (24 August 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen. Bei der Beckhoff sitzen die Klemmen auf der der Hutschiene abgewandten Seite (klingt das blöd).
> 
> MfG
> 
> Marcel


 Okay, dass war klassisches Verständigungsproblem mit Oben/Unten Vorne Hinten.

Grüße


----------



## nade (25 August 2010)

NiLoCaRe schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal..
> 
> das ist mein erster Beitrag hier in eurem Forum.
> Ich baue grad ein/mein Eigenheim.
> ...



Also 1350ger Höhe ist schon "Watzisch". Bei den 550 ist allerdings echt nur Platz für 2 Zählerfelder.
Mal an Dezentral gedacht gehabt?
Ansonst eben dran denken, das auch noch entsprechend die Sicherungen rein müssen. Also mal ein Feld nur für FI´s + Sicherungen oder vielleicht FILSé vorsehn.
Und es ist eigentlich egal welcher Hersteller du nimmst, für den Preis einer "Normalen" Unterverteilung wirst du wohl nichts bekommen..


----------



## Transalpler (29 September 2010)

Häng mich hier mal dran - hab ein ähnliches Problem..
ich werd so rund 40-50 Klemmen an der Wago haben - Zum einen überlege ich, ob ich nicht einen Teil der Klemmen mit der busverlängerungsklemme in den UV im OG verlege, da ich sonst einiges an Steuerleitungen von oben nach Unten führen muß - lediglich die 5m Distanz  - das wird knapp. Ev. könnte ich mir ja mit 16er I/O Klemmen helfen, aber die brauchen dann auch wieder mehr Platz mit den Anschlussklemmen... und Preislich wird es dann auch teurer pro Kanal. 

Meine Frage ist nun - kann man die Wago nicht auch Aufputz auf eine Hutschiene montieren? ich schalte damit ja nur 24V - lediglich wie das mit der DALI Klemme aussieht.. Oder gibt es einen passenden "Kabelkanal", in den man die Wago einbauen kann? Die Lastrelais sind dann ja wieder im UV

Keine Angst - meine Elektrik verdrahtet mir ein Elektroinstallationsunternehmen - lediglich mit SPS haben die nicht viel am Hut.


----------



## NiLoCaRe (29 September 2010)

40-50 Klemmen, das ist ordentlich..
Es gibt ja auch Auf Putz Verteilungen wo du deine Hutschienen unterbringen kannst. Nur brauchst da ja was, dass mehr breit als hoch ist.
Ich hab mir einen 1000 mal 800 Rittal Kompaktschaltschrank gekauft, den ich für meine Beckhoff benutze. Der Platz reicht für meine Zwecke vollkommen. Ich hab ungefähr 90 Kabel die rein gehen. Das ist dann aber die komplette Elektroinstallation für mein Eigenheim.
Ich hab nur 8-fach IO Klemmen benutzt. Einfach, weil sich da durch meiner meinung nach die Ersatzteilkosten reduzieren. Da ja für den Fehlerfall 8-fach IO auf Reserve hinlegen billiger ist als 16-fach.

Gruß René


----------



## Michael68 (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich schon "Aufputz" höre bekomme ich einen Blutrausch!
Sind auch in der Hausplanung und ich Stelle 3 Industrie Einbauschränke in die Wand (Bündig) mit einer Höhe von 2m und je einer Doppeltür.
Die Beckhoff oder Wago braucht viel mehr Platz als wir uns vorstellen. Wenn nicht jetzt dann in ein paar Jahren wenn und wieder was einfällt was wir machen wollen.
Die Patchfelder, Telefon/Kabelanschluss und der Medienserver mit Bildschirm muss auch Platz haben.
Eine Notstromversorgung ist für mich ein Muss, wenn eine Tür vom Schrank aufgemacht wird geht das Licht an, egal ob Netzstrom vorhanden ist so nicht. 
  Ich suche nicht gerne im dunklen Fehler und die Batterie von der Taschenlampe ist sowie leer.
  Die Heizungspumpen sind auch im Schrank denn wenn die Türen geschlossen sind ist NICHTS von der Technik zu sehen … so Freud sich Mama und Papa ist stolz 


Wie sieht denn jetzt deine Lösung aus? Mach doch mal ein Bild und Poste es hier ... würde mich mal interesieren.


----------



## IBFS (10 Mai 2011)

Michael68 schrieb:


> wenn ich schon "Aufputz" höre bekomme ich einen Blutrausch!



Der Thread ist nicht mehr ganz taufrisch (			 				29.09.2010, 20:53 ) 

Ein Schaltschrank gehört in einen kleinen Schaltraum, etwa 1/3 so groß wie eine Gästetoilette und schon ist alles in bester Ordnung.

Frank


----------



## Michael68 (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo Frank,

das habe ich gesehen das nicht aktuell ist. Bin selber gelehrter Elektriker (im erstem Leben) und sehe immer wie die Verteilungen vollgestopft werden und was für ein Drama es dann ist. Bin nur noch beratend tätig und wollte das Ergebnis sehen. Baue selber gerade an einer Testanlage und das Kästenschauben nimmt kein Ende. Bin kurz davor in einer Wochenendaktion die ganze HVT zu verlegen. 


Hier meine Katastrophe:


----------

